# Help on broken Dunhill bracelet



## staffie (Dec 2, 2016)

I did post this yesterday against a similar request but as that didn't seem to be resolved I think it was probably in the wrong forum so trying here instead.

I have a Dunhill Londinium which looks to be a ladies watch given its size (33mm width including crown). It is in lovely working condition but the bracelet is broken. I thought I had all the required pieces but having asked a local service centre to try and fit it together they believe a part is missing and something likely to be broken on the remaining link(s).

From my father's catalogue (from whom I inherited this) he has recorded that it is a 1996 watch, quartz, with stainless steel/yellow gold case and bracelet.

Anyone know of a replacement bracelet available or available spare links that I can get hold of to get this fixed? Happy to send away to someone who can fix it (would of course expect it back! :thumbsup: ).

The size of the central lug is 7mm. Pictures below:-











Thanks in advance of any assistance.


----------

